# Building a Hexagonal Dovecote



## Hambo (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi friends, I am a newcomer to this site and am wondering if anyone has basic plans or measurements for an hexagonal Dovecote.


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Hambo,
Strombergs: http://www.strombergschickens.com (hope I got the URL right) has what they call "Star Plates". They are stamped sheet-metal connectors which you can use to bolt together a geodesic-like structure. The size depends on the length of the 2X4 boards you use. I built a shed years ago with Star Plates. It went together easily, working by myself. I still have another set and I'm thinking of using it to make the aviary for my new loft, possibly using pvc pipe instead of wood. I'll let the group know how it turned out if I do it.
Got to get started on the loft first. ;-]
Regs! Bill


----------



## Hambo (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Bill, went to site, not sure if it will help.
Rgds Richard


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hambo said:


> Thanks Bill, went to site, not sure if it will help.
> Rgds Richard


here is a site that builds dovecotes, they do not have plans but they do have specs...it may help. link below http://www.forshamcottagearks.com/dovecotes/cat-menu-dovecotes.htm


----------



## Hambo (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you, was helpful.


----------

